# how to complete an ABN -- reason MC may not pay



## tlwhlw (Sep 13, 2012)

We do a fair amount of Tetanus vaccines in our office; some are for immunizations purposes, some are for wounds/injuries where the patient has not had a tetanus within 5-7 years.

Looking for advice on how to state the reason Medicare may not pay for this service. Are either of these appropriate:

Medicare may not pay for services due to non-covered diagnosis (for unclear diagnosis codes)

Not a covered service (for immuziations)

Is there some place I can look to find diagnosis codes that are covered?
It seems there's not a really clear answer for what to put in this box of the ABN....help!
Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 14, 2012)

Have you read CMS' ABN pamphlet?  It gives you instructions on how to fill out the ABN and what to say.  http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...NProducts/downloads/ABN_Booklet_ICN006266.pdf


----------



## tlwhlw (Sep 24, 2012)

Will check this out!! Thank you!!


----------

